# Can't install Gnome by ports



## pierre (Mar 7, 2013)

HI!
Because webkit-gtk2 failed to install:

```
work/webkit-gtk2-1.4.3/DerivedSource/WebCore/XPathGrammar.cpp (line 480 too many arguments)
```
I can't install Gnome. *T*hanks for your help.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 8, 2013)

How to aks questions the smart way; Be precise and informative about your problem


----------

